# AGR sleeper



## rile42 (Dec 14, 2009)

I get confused on this point and need clarification. I am planning a trip for February using an AGR redemption for a sleeper. If a friend travels with me, are they included in the redemption? Do they have to buy at least the rail fare?


----------



## diesteldorf (Dec 14, 2009)

rile42 said:


> I get confused on this point and need clarification. I am planning a trip for February using an AGR redemption for a sleeper. If a friend travels with me, are they included in the redemption? Do they have to buy at least the rail fare?


Both of you are included when you redeem the points for the sleeper.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 14, 2009)

Just be sure to tell the AGR agent as you book the reservation that your friend will be traveling with you and have the correct spelling of their name handy.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 14, 2009)

Even if your friend is joining you for only a portion of the trip, it may be to your advantage to include him/her on the entire award.

Last year, I had an AGR award from BHM-LAX via WAS and PDX. That is a 2 zone award. But my friend could only join me from WAS to PDX. If I didn't include his name on the entire trip, I would have to get the following awards:


BHM-WAS for me = a 2 zone award

WAS-PDX for both of us = a 3 zone award

PDX-LAX for me = a 1 zone award

So by including his name even on the portions he was not there, I could use a 2 zone award instead of esentially using 6 zones worth of awards!


----------



## Edgefan (Dec 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Even if your friend is joining you for only a portion of the trip, it may be to your advantage to include him/her on the entire award.
> Last year, I had an AGR award from BHM-LAX via WAS and PDX. That is a 2 zone award. But my friend could only join me from WAS to PDX. If I didn't include his name on the entire trip, I would have to get the following awards:
> 
> 
> ...


What an incredible twist. :blink: It makes sense but would have never seen that one coming. :huh: Another heads up from the Traveler!


----------



## rile42 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Traveler. That did remind me of another post I recently read about a one-zone trip from Omaha to Columbus, Wisconsin via Sacramento and Portland. At least I think it was a one zone trip even thought it goes through 2 zones. I am correct on that aren't I?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 15, 2009)

rile42 said:


> Thanks Traveler. That did remind me of another post I recently read about a one-zone trip from Omaha to Columbus, Wisconsin via Sacramento and Portland. At least I think it was a one zone trip even thought it goes through 2 zones. I am correct on that aren't I?


Yes, it's a 1 zone award trip, so is KCY-LAX-PDX-CBS! IINM these are the only 5 night 1 zone AGR award trips that are loopholes? If theres others or even better ones please let us know!


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 17, 2009)

What do you do when your reach Columbus, Wisconsin?

Can you continue on the same train to Chicago?

Do you move to coach in Columbus?

I'm considering the KCY to CBS trip in March 2010.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 17, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> What do you do when your reach Columbus, Wisconsin?Can you continue on the same train to Chicago?
> 
> Do you move to coach in Columbus?
> 
> I'm considering the KCY to CBS trip in March 2010.


Let your SCA (sleeping car attendant) know that you are on an AGR award ticket until CBS, you will have to buy a coach ticket from CBS-CHI on the EB (same train), it's only $20 or so, you'll get your AGR points, and it shouldnt be any problem to stay in your room, all meals will have been served and it's just a short ride down the line to CHI! I didn't even have to talk to the conductor, my SCA Stan took care of it before CBS while I was @ lunch in the diner!  (I'm sure you know you buy the ticket in advance, not on the train! :lol: )


----------



## diesteldorf (Dec 17, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> What do you do when your reach Columbus, Wisconsin?Can you continue on the same train to Chicago?
> 
> Do you move to coach in Columbus?
> 
> I'm considering the KCY to CBS trip in March 2010.


Sure. Just buy a coach ticket from CBS to CHI and you're fine. Technically, you'll need to move to coach but I would say there is a 1% chance that someone would purchase that room from CBS to CHI. Be nice to your attendant and/or the conductor and you can probably stay put in your room.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank You for your responses.


----------

